# Finnex 24/7 SE upgrade from 24/7?



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just upgraded my 30" Stingray to to 24/7 but see now that I can return that 24/7 and get the new 24/7 SE for about $15 more (Amazon has a decent return policy). Would it be worthwhile to get get this for the true red LED's? 

I realize I should have researched a BIT more before even purchasing the Stingray (oops)....and then the 24/7...but...

I don't use the 24/7 mode. Just put it on MAX from about 8AM to 9-10PM. Then OFF. I do this because I'm under the assumption that the 24/7 only provides max PAR for only about 3 hours a day which doesn't seem like enough light for my plants to thrive. To which I'm realizing perhaps 660nm RED LED's might be necessary?

Would I be better off doing a normal Planted+ and have it in blue or off all night? I dose flourish Excel but still have a bit of glass green algae I need to scrub once a week.


----------



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

That is a long photo period. Do you fertilize?


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

redavalanche said:


> That is a long photo period. Do you fertilize?


4ml Excel/day and 4ml flourish 2x/week. Some root tabs in there too. If 24/7 is enough I'll leave it at that and be happy. I'm always looking for advice.

The past few days I've turn the 24/7 on at about 7PM and put it back on Max from about 7:30AM until 7PM. Does seem like a bit much now that I say it aloud haha.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

I like the the SE better has more red an ir remote is better than the older version which I also had at one point like that one as well . Nothing to complain about the newer one here lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I agree the SE I would get in your case. If I could swap mine I would for the better reds alone. Not a big difference but enough for me to do it if I could. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



KingKoopa512 said:


> I like the the SE better has more red an ir remote is better than the older version which I also had at one point like that one as well . Nothing to complain about the newer one here lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk




But correct me if I am wrong the bad thing about the SE compared to the normal is if in 24/7 mode it doesn't reset to the 6am time if powered off and on right? I know op doesn't care because used it on max but many do not like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> But correct me if I am wrong the bad thing about the SE compared to the normal is if in 24/7 mode it doesn't reset to the 6am time if powered off and on right? I know op doesn't care because used it on max but many do not like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure I'm gonna find out since I have one lol but I only use 24/7 before and after my max lights so basically for sunrise an sunset 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

KingKoopa512 said:


> I'm not sure I'm gonna find out since I have one lol but I only use 24/7 before and after my max lights so basically for sunrise an sunset
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk




Funny because I do the same exact thing. From 6-8am is sunrise. Then for 10 hours max light then from 6pm to 9pm sunset. Best of both worlds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Funny because I do the same exact thing. From 6-8am is sunrise. Then for 10 hours max light then from 6pm to 9pm sunset. Best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha awesome

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## audimurf (Mar 23, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Funny because I do the same exact thing. From 6-8am is sunrise. Then for 10 hours max light then from 6pm to 9pm sunset. Best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you program that in with the remote as a customized mode?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

audimurf said:


> can you program that in with the remote as a customized mode?




No you have change manually going from 24/7 to full and from full back to 24/7. Wish you could program that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I don't think the wavelength will make that much of a difference, and the $15 price difference didn't get you a whole lot.

I'm assuming this is at least a 29 if not a 37? Doesn't really change the answer, but that photoperiod is pretty long without real CO2 on a 29 or 20. Might need to reduce that just a bit to get rid of the algae 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Im seeing algae in the future

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

******* tenner said:


> Im seeing algae in the future
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Flourish Excel is barely keeping up for now. I use Max all day, under the impression 24/7 isn't enough light during the day. 

Would true reds make any real difference? I don't wanna go through a return process if it's not going to make a real difference.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

@clownplanted and @KingKoopa512, I'm assuming you are manually changing the light from 24/7 to max and back to 24/7 mode each day, is that correct?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> @clownplanted and @KingKoopa512, I'm assuming you are manually changing the light from 24/7 to max and back to 24/7 mode each day, is that correct?




Yes. Only way to be able to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

sdwindansea said:


> @clownplanted and @KingKoopa512, I'm assuming you are manually changing the light from 24/7 to max and back to 24/7 mode each day, is that correct?


Yes 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks, that is what I was assuming but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

sdwindansea said:


> Thanks, that is what I was assuming but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


No problem  

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## audimurf (Mar 23, 2017)

any of you guys know where to find the manual for this light?


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

audimurf said:


> any of you guys know where to find the manual for this light?


This from the older version cant find my instructions for the newer pretty sure it's the same thing 









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

audimurf said:


> any of you guys know where to find the manual for this light?












Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Srry the pic keeps coming out blurry but if u Google it should be the first search result

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## audimurf (Mar 23, 2017)

thanks. It appears bing hijacked my search bar. Google wins! 

wonder how hard it would be to hack this remote. any have an older one for me to look at? the way you guys said to have sunrise and sunset with long period of max would be perfect!

I will be ordering one probably this week anyhow, would love to have the ability to set my own light timer, not color!


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Did I totally goof on my "upgrade" from the Stingray to the Planted + 24/7? I just realized the Stingray had true 660nm red LED's. From what I can tell, I've traded true red LED's in the stingray for a higher PAR 24/7 without 660nm red's. 

I'm not running C02...yet.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

not really.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

The light does not reset to say 6 am like the old 24/7. I'm using 24/7 mode on my SE with good results. Excel daily and non demanding plants. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> The light does not reset to say 6 am like the old 24/7. I'm using 24/7 mode on my SE with good results. Excel daily and non demanding plants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm on the fence about how I want to run my tank. Debating starting with a fluval C02 kit and upgrading it to a paintball setup if it gets too pricey to operate the disposable tanks. Then I'd run the light at max during the day and just OFF at night. Currently I have it off at night and put it on 24/7 when I get up in the AM. I need a timer...

I tried just setting a memory slot to a custom blue only "night mode." But the min. brightness of 10% was still too bright IMO. 

*I should note that I don't have easy access to someone who will fill C02 in my area, hence the fluval idea.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Skip the fluval. Works but bubble count is hard to hold. Gas fluctuates. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Kayak83 said:


> I'm on the fence about how I want to run my tank. Debating starting with a fluval C02 kit and upgrading it to a paintball setup if it gets too pricey to operate the disposable tanks. Then I'd run the light at max during the day and just OFF at night. Currently I have it off at night and put it on 24/7 when I get up in the AM. I need a timer...
> 
> I tried just setting a memory slot to a custom blue only "night mode." But the min. brightness of 10% was still too bright IMO.
> 
> *I should note that I don't have easy access to someone who will fill C02 in my area, hence the fluval idea.


Get the paint regulator way more worth in the long run trust us lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

KingKoopa512 said:


> Get the paint regulator way more worth in the long run trust us lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I assume it'll end up like that, yeah. The fluval just looks like a nice starter kit that I could upgrade as i go along. Right now I'm just trying not to make things complicated. This has turned out to be quite the rabbit hole!


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Around 120 you got a aquatek paint ball set up. Everything

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Kayak83 said:


> I assume it'll end up like that, yeah. The fluval just looks like a nice starter kit that I could upgrade as i go along. Right now I'm just trying not to make things complicated. This has turned out to be quite the rabbit hole!


Yup all up to u 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

And like rednecktanner said it really does fluctuate alot it's not consistent 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

KingKoopa512 said:


> And like rednecktanner said it really does fluctuate alot it's not consistent
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Writing's on the wall, I think. Aquatek it is. Taking suggestions for a low cost kit....


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Cartridges so small your constantly having to adjust. It got old quick. Its not gla but aquatek works fine.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

******* tenner said:


> Cartridges so small your constantly having to adjust. It got old quick. Its not gla but aquatek works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I had a aquatek mini an now have the premium with a paintball tank adaptor will eventually get a 5lb tank 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

KingKoopa512 said:


> And like rednecktanner said it really does fluctuate alot it's not consistent
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk




Worse thing for plants. Co2 fluctuations cause all kinds of deficiencies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Worse thing for plants. Co2 fluctuations cause all kinds of deficiencies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup ALGAE 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

I ran it at 15ppm 24/7. It was ok but..when I hooked up pressurized it was game changer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

